# Scars



## KellyLoraine (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone could help me out. Is there any good oils that are good for scars, but are also non- comedogenic?

Any help will be much appreciated!

Lauren.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 4, 2011)

Vitamin E is supposed to lessen the appearance of scars.  Go buy some vitamin e capsules and use them straight up on the scar.  If you are wanting to use it all over your face, I would suggest mixing vitamin e with some sweet almond oil.  Sweet almond is soo good for your skin (unless you have nut allergies).

...and Welcome to MUT!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 4, 2011)

Yup Diva nailed the answer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and welcome!


----------



## alice blue (Dec 4, 2011)

I never had any luck with oils and vitamin e, but Curad Scar Therapy patches made my acne scars almost invisible. They aren't supposed to work on acne scars, but they worked for me. I've also used them on scabs, because it keeps the skin soft and protected. They are a little pricey, but you can reuse them, if you put them back in the pack.


----------



## Betty Li (Dec 7, 2011)

Tea tree oil


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 7, 2011)

I've tried BioOil, and it clogged my pores.

Tea Tree Oil didn't do much.

Vitamin E may work.

At the moment, I am using Rosehip Oil, 100% Organic, no fragrance, pure stuff!

I think it's quite good, but I've only used it for a week...so it's hard to tell....but I'm hopeful!


----------



## KellyLoraine (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you guys for the responses.

Will vitamin e and almond oil mixed together clog pores?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 10, 2011)

According to the comedogenic scale, sweet almond oil is a 2 on the scale - low clogging and so is vitamin e.  It feels good and its easily absorbed and light.  Its a moisturizing oil vs an astringent oil like castor or grape seed oil.  Its also readily available at Indian grocery stores and cheap. Vitamin E is at walmart.  You can get it in pill form or liquid in a bottle.  I prefer pill because I can take it internally and use it topically.  

Cocoa butter and coconut butter is a 4!





I


----------



## patsluv (Jan 2, 2012)

Are you talking about indented scars? Camelia oil is great for this kind of scars. I had indented acne scars and Silkia camelia oil (along with EpidermxII microdermbrasion protreatment)  got rid of them for me.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jan 5, 2012)

What seemed to work for me the BEST stuff with AHA's in it &amp; glycolic acid. ..a natural one that's suprisinglyeffective is LEMON juice...just google it or look it up on youtube. I didn't believe it at first, but once I tried it, it makes sense, it's kind of like a strong toner...with bleaching effects. If you try this though just make sure to not overdo it....you won't want to do it every night, at the most every other night...but it's gave me the same results if not better than glycolic/acid peels I've bought!! HTH

Patsluv,

Does that Silkia Camelia Oil expire?? I just found some tucked away in my cabinet....how do you use it again?? If you don't have the Epidermix do you just use a good microdermabrasion before?? Honestly i couldn't ever tell much about it before...but I was gonna give a tryagain...


----------



## Firefox7275 (Jan 5, 2012)

Rosehip seed oil (AKA rosa mesquita or rosa canina) can be effective on scarring because it is one of the only plant oils to contain retinol (vitamin A) and has low comedogenicity. Rosehip can safely be combined with vitamin E oil, although sometimes suppliers will add tocopherols (vitamin E) anyway to preserve the delicate rosehip oil. Do not use vitamin E capsules as these are highly processed purchase organic or better still CO2 extracted oils, as these contain the highest concentration of vitamins and other skin-friendly phytonutrients. Vitamin C is also helpful for collagen-induction and scarring; an oil soluble form exists although this is less active than the water soluble forms. It's really worth blending your own oils as often commercial ones are diluted with cheaper carrier oils. Sweet almond oil is a reasonable source of vitamin E but you can source more concentrated ones.

If you are willing to go the AHA route the best is lactic acid because this hydrates whilst it gently exfoliates and encourages collagen production; citric acid found in lemon juice is drying but you do have the advantage of ascorbic acid (water soluble vitamin C) being included! A final suggestion is to use aloe vera gel which has proven healing and collagen-inducing properties: my skin LOVES this emulsified in the hand with a little rosehip seed oil.


----------



## Lancy (Jan 5, 2012)

Vitamin E oil is good. You can also try paste of almonds mixed with baking soda to form a scar clearing facial mask. A mild sugar or loofah scrub should be followed after this pack. Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Check out these articles for more ideas.

*1. Blemish Clearing Masks for Oily and Dry Skins*

*2. Natural Face Mask for Scar Removal*

*3. Acne Scar Removal at home*


----------



## Johnnie (Jan 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, vitamin e broke me out along with a long list of others. I believe in, time heals scars. I have had scars since I was 13, which were from an onset of disgusting cystic acne. So I am very familiar with what does and does not work for my skin. I no longer use oils and simply use chemical exfoliants. It's definitely going to take some time to diminish the appearance of scars but they will eventually fade. 

I found this info from Paula Begoun. It's from her site cosmeticscop.com: 

Quote: What about using vitamin E for scars? Research published in _Dermatologic Surgery_, April 1999, pages 311â€“315, concluded that the "...study shows that there is no benefit to the cosmetic outcome of scars by applying vitamin E after skin surgery and that the application of topical vitamin E may actually be detrimental to the cosmetic appearance of a scar. In 90% of the cases in this study, topical vitamin E either had no effect on, or actually worsened the cosmetic appearance of scars. Of the patients studied, 33% developed a contact dermatitis to the vitamin E." The study was done double-blind "with patients given two ointments each labeled "A" or "B." "A" was Aquaphor, a regular emollient, and the "B" was Aquaphor mixed with vitamin E. Patients were asked to put the A ointment on part A and the B ointment on part B twice daily for 4 weeks." The conclusion was that vitamin E applied on the skin doesn't appear to reduce the appearance or formation of scars. However, as many dermatologists will attest, many patients believe vitamin E prevents or reduces the appearance of scars, thus its usage and anecdotal results continue (Source: _Canadian Family Physician_, July 2006, pages 855â€“856).




> Originally Posted by *4getmeNot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What seemed to work for me the BEST stuff with AHA's in it &amp; glycolic acid. ..a natural one that's suprisinglyeffective is LEMON juice...just google it or look it up on youtube. I didn't believe it at first, but once I tried it, it makes sense, it's kind of like a strong toner...with bleaching effects. If you try this though just make sure to not overdo it....you won't want to do it every night, at the most every other night...but it's gave me the same results if not better than glycolic/acid peels I've bought!! HTH
> 
> ...


 I agree with the AHA's.


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have also read that about Vitamin E doing nothing for scars in clinical trials.  I have also had some luck with using AHAs to fade dark spots from the sun or acne.  
 



> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately, vitamin e broke me out along with a long list of others. I believe in, time heals scars. I have had scars since I was 13, which were from an onset of disgusting cystic acne. So I am very familiar with what does and does not work for my skin. I no longer use oils and simply use chemical exfoliants. It's definitely going to take some time to diminish the appearance of scars but they will eventually fade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Jan 10, 2012)

Vitamin E oil, BioOil and Rosehip Oil are all really really good


----------



## SFRach (Jul 30, 2013)

I highly recommend using rosehip seed oil.  It's light and absorbs easily into the skin.  Rosehip seed oil also contains a substantial amount of retinol.


----------



## girlou007 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Betty Li* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tea tree oil


yes it is good


----------



## anney (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey, Rosehip seed oil also contains a substantial amount of retinol.

May it help you vitamin B oil also can help to get rid of scars also it is non- comedogenic.


----------



## wakeuplittle (Aug 6, 2013)

I've used Vitamin E and it didn't really do much for me.  The scars I have now are years old. Anyone know if anything can be done in that case or have I passed the window of opportunity? I've heard once some time passes, there's nothing you can do...


----------



## KateMoore (Aug 6, 2013)

Avocado oil did good for my scars.


----------



## amandagreen (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ms-Jelena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Vitamin E oil, BioOil and Rosehip Oil are all really really good


 I absolutely agree with these 3 products, they are good at reducing scarring and preventing them as well as fixing scars that has already settled.



> Originally Posted by *wakeuplittle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've used Vitamin E and it didn't really do much for me.  The scars I have now are years old. Anyone know if anything can be done in that case or have I passed the window of opportunity? I've heard once some time passes, there's nothing you can do...


 The younger the scars the easier they are to deal with. This is because scars are formed by scar tissue and you can affect the way it settles with treatment. But, you can add elasticity to scars plus you can make them lighter. The key is persistence. Every single day morning noon and night apply your chosen treatment. I know of many success stories using bio oil so I will recommend that one tight off the bat - I am not discrediting other brands though.

Taking a vitamin E supplement - this also helps.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wakeuplittle (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks so much for your advice Amanda! I will definitely check out Bio Oil.


----------



## anneyauster (Aug 13, 2013)

Apply lemon juice to the scar.
Use honey.
Consider using aloe-vera gel.
Massage olive oil over the scar.


----------



## royalpalmmedspa (Nov 13, 2013)

A little vitamin E dabbed on the skin can remove stretch marks, clear up scars and even heal wounds.


----------

